# 31Kfw Outdoor Kitchen



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Well guys, when I purchased my 08 31KFW it was a foreclosure. Anyways, the dealer ordered me the outdoor kitchen and sink. It came in a box.. When you open that side door all I have is the actual door and hose with faucet. I need some detailed pics on how this cooktop goes in there. Also, does anyone have the link for the black splatter guard or cover? He failed to send that also.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The stove just sits on the right side of the door, next to the sink. It is just screwed onto the door so it sits level when the door is dropped open. If I remember correctly, it should sit on the plastic surround that holds the water "bowl".


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm..Anyone have any distinguished pics?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here ya go...










Steve


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmmm..All they ordered for me was the plastic grey tub and the burners and accessories, I'm missing the heat shield or whatever that is and the black sink insert it seems.


----------

